# Hauppauge WinTV Nova T PCI

## [n00b@localhost]

Hello,

I need some help getting the above card working with my gentoo system.

I originally thought the card was not inserted into the pci slot properly because running lspci would not list it. However when I took the card out of my case I noticed it has a VIA usb chip on it and two dibcom tuner chips. This (and a few google searches) leads me to believe this is a usb tv tuner that has been put together with a usb controller to make a pci version. After re-inserting the card running lspci again showed a VIA usb controller and running lspci shows a "Hauppauge" device.

After looking at the card I knew to compile EHCI USB support for the usb controller on the card and one of the dibusb drivers for the tuner chips. I have got this far but can't get the firmware loaded for my card. Running dmesg:

```

garyspc ~# dmesg | grep ^dvb

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw) Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. (-2)

```

I have downloaded the dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw file, emerged hotplug and copied the file to both /lib/firmware and /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware but I still get the message that dvb-usb cannot load the firmware. What am I doing wrong?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## gnomeza

First, this is a Nova-T 500, which is a completely different animal to the single-tuner Nova-T PCI.

As you've probably realised by now there are serious issues with Nova-T 500 support:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/WinTV-NOVA-T-500_PCI

Yeah, this thread is old. But for completeness' sake.

----------

## relkai

I've got exactly the same problem with my Nova-T 500.

With kernel 2.6.18-r2 and unstable v4l-dvb-hg drivers this card worked like a charm.

After upgrading to the newest gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r6 this card stopped working and the driver is unable to find the firmware file. I double checked everything and the firmware file is named correctly and copied to /lib/firmware/ (it was loaded from this place just fine before). I also copied it to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ with no effect to this problem.

The link to the linuxtv wiki page posted above has been changed: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-500

But there is no hint that it is not supported or there are issues with this card (only with the UK model TD-500 which I don't own).

----------

## relkai

I've got it working again by following this guide:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_install_DVB_device_drivers

The drivers used in this guide are much more up to date then the ones in the 2.6.22-r6 kernel and they are using a more up to date firmware file.

----------

